# walkies.... with Quanah skunk..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i've found that quanah will follow me about.. like he is attached to my ankle on a string.. some of the others do this too.. but none as well as he does!

we sort of practiced a bit.. round brits.. he was belting up and down the hall first after me, emma, emmas littl'un Holly.. then we took him outside.. and he spent about an hour chasing us all round the garden..

then the other day back here.. 5am sort of time (light but no-one much about) we took him out front, and again he followed like a shadow.. so we've been gradually extending the walk, and he can now do a mile or so.. at a canter.. one of us is never more than a few paces away, he is not on a leash.. so far he has not even once shown any sign of belting off, which is more then i can say for what the rest would do!

baby skunks, in the wild, do follow mum about for much of their first year.. to i guess to him its normal to do this, he also seems to like it, if you pick him up (when a car comes or something) he bugs you till he is let back down.. if he loses where you are.. he stops and shouts for you.. when he spots you again he belts up to your feet making little growley squeaks.. he then stamps on your feet till you move them again!

anyway, enough talk.. videos.. done via the camera and at twilight so not as well lit as they could be, but you get the idea 

have a couple more uploading.. this is the first 



N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

aw thats ace, sooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if we spot a car coming, he is quite happy to be hoisted up till it passes..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL nerys they are fantastic lol bless him :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

he's crashed out now, in the sliding out keyboard bit of the desk, as per normal.. lol..

last couple



foot follower.. back, forth, round in circles.. lol.. i got dizzy, he didn't!



bless him

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

hes soooo cute  bless him running along


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the videos. George is the same indoors, Im always tripping over him as he is inches from my feet. Havent tried him outside yet as he only had the 2nd lot of jabs last week so will find out this weekend, cant see him following me like that outside though as sure he will be too busy digging and sniffing.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i thought Q would be yus, but he is more interested in playing with my feet if i stop..

he did have a fight with a stinging nettle (we stopped to dig up horseraddish so were stood on the side of the road for a while) which was highly amusing to watch, but no, so far.. he is more into following than anything else..

N


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd like having a skunk.... but the dogs.... they'd lose their minds... i'd make the neighbors run though...:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> he's crashed out now, in the sliding out keyboard bit of the desk, as per normal.. lol..
> 
> last couple
> 
> ...


 
Havoc has just moved off my knee in disgust and gone under the couch :lol2:

I gots him back for spraying :blush::lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

1
2
3
Everbody say Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt:
He was doing this at ours lol great to see him N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, yus, you should get the vid off the phone and uploaded, lol

emma.. you mean you farted on him!! :lol2: nice one!
lol

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

D has it on his phone hun grab him on msn and tell him


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

met my first skunk in the flesh the other day and it only compounded that i really must get one lol but Nerys' pics started me off  the first ones with Snuff


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so in love with these little furries.:flrt:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ami_j said:


> met my first skunk in the flesh the other day and it only compounded that i really must get one lol but Nerys' pics started me off  the first ones with Snuff


Wait till Nerys and Rory bring the gang to your house 
Mind you the only fall back is they find the most awkard places to do their business.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol faith.. yes, behind your stack was not the best place to toilet!!!

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol faith.. yes, behind your stack was not the best place to toilet!!!
> 
> N


Nope or down the side of the fishtank,
Naughty mummy you are N didnt bring their toilet with them and as for the meal worm poos EWWWWWWWW oh also down the back of the chair umm,
Its like having an incontinant trained lap dog who likes to laugh at you. lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, yus, you should get the vid off the phone and uploaded, lol
> 
> emma.. you mean you farted on him!! :lol2: nice one!
> lol
> ...


 
LOL actually not just him haha 

he was on my lap on the pup was laid behind me so i got 2 at once :lol2::lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww I can't wait to see this special little guy again  You and R will have to try and get up one weekend for a roasty dinner hun 

Shall get them vids of him at ours over to you soon as I find the bloomin lead for the camera - Paul tidied up can ya tell :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Faith said:


> Nope or down the side of the fishtank,
> Naughty mummy you are N didnt bring their toilet with them and as for the meal worm poos EWWWWWWWW oh also down the back of the chair umm,
> Its like having an incontinant trained lap dog who likes to laugh at you. lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

:blush:

oh yes, i forgot the chair!! opps...

and yes, pro and snuff did make a right mess by the tanks..

:blush::blush:

snuff crapped on kylies floor too.. nice cream carpet an'all.. although she got half of it on their phone base unit too..

:blush::blush::blush:

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lol N - Pro was the best as a babby bless his little leaky bum!!! He came here and kind of pooped a bit, did 2 steps, pooped a bit more, did 3 steps and so on. Poor love was all boshed after the butchers job before you saved him


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gosh yes, he is really good now, pro.. has not leaked for ages like that

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> ...


LMAO oh the joys of skunk anyone would think it was offputting but oh no it makes you want them even more!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I've wanted a skunk since I was a child and watched Pepe La Pue. (I was a strange wee thing)

Nerys you have to stop showing pictures & videos, my other half is swearing he's going to hunt you down!

Quanah is so adorable though! Everytime I see pics I keep going 'oh hunni look at this'. Him: 'oh god not another skunk picture!'. He doesn't quite get the appeal.


----------



## can i help (Mar 15, 2008)

whats good about this?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

can i help said:


> whats good about this?


And you are obviously someone with bad eye sight or a problem with N&R


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The "good" thing about this is that Quanah, being a baby skunk is still following his natrual instinct to herd along with his "mum" - in this case that is NErys and Rory (and Faith, and me and Holly lolol).

Other than that, when he loses you and sqeaks to find you again it is so darn cute


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ahh don't worry about him.. its just our mate emmie back to try and wind us up

you can tell he has a sad life, as he is obsessed with us.. bless..

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> ahh don't worry about him.. its just our mate emmie back to try and wind us up
> 
> you can tell he has a sad life, as he is obsessed with us.. bless..
> 
> N


But its so nice to feel loved N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i know.. he wants me.. he wants me sooooo bad.. he emails.. he posts.. he calls... 

in fact he wants it soo bad he posts on behalf of simons rodents on UK classifieds..

talk about desperate!!

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww I want a cyber stalker too


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i know.. he wants me.. he wants me sooooo bad.. he emails.. he posts.. he calls...
> 
> in fact he wants it soo bad he posts on behalf of simons rodents on UK classifieds..
> 
> ...


:lol2: he is in love with you N 



brittone05 said:


> Aww I want a cyber stalker too


Im sure Nerys will give you one for free lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if he is in love with me.. i need to get plastic surgery!!

*shudders*

he cannot steal me like his cousins stole others..

:bash:

N


----------



## can i help (Mar 15, 2008)

when did you last look in the mirror? i dont even no you!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Possibly the cutest thing I ever did see


----------

